# Is Genis a seal lynx bengal?



## missmadison (Jan 10, 2005)

My cat genis fits all of the personality characteristics (like water, enjoys climbing, very affectionate...) and most of the psyical charteristics of a seal lynx bengal. Does anyone know for sure? The link below is to the thread with some of his pictures.

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=13726


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Did you buy them directly from a breeder? Or were they shelter/rescue/stray kitties? Because it's highly unlikely you'd have two exotic cats unless you got them from a breeder :? My somewhat-educated guess is that they're both Domestic Shorthairs (DSH). Freya appears to be just a brown tabby. Genis certainly has some unusual markings, he may have Siamese/Snowshoe (??) in his background. But I'd still call him a DSH. All of those characteristics, like climbing and being affectionate, are true of nearly all cats. And many cats like water


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

i agree with Spacemonkey... It's highly unlikley that your two are anything but Domestic Short Hairs. Infact, Genis looks a lot like another cat on this forum named Harley. You could ask harleysmom what Harley is, that might give you a better idea! And Freya appears to be a brown spotted tabby. Both beautiful cats, with beautiful names


----------

